# Hering konservieren



## kleine flunder (10. April 2016)

Hallo an Alle ,

ich habe mal eine Frage dich mich schon lange bewegt und wo rüber kaum was zu finden ist.|bigeyes

Kann ich Heringe auch konservieren?
Sprich Hering in Tomatensoße entweder in Glas oder in der Dose selber einkochen?
Hat da eventuell jemand schon Erfahrungen?
Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe.

Viele Grüße und Petri Heil
Sven


----------



## boot (10. April 2016)

*AW: Hering konservieren*

Ja das kannst du, Fisch  mit Tomatensoße einkochen ,und fertig ist er .

Du solltest deinen Fisch danach Dunkel und kühl lagern.

Lg


----------



## kleine flunder (11. April 2016)

*AW: Hering konservieren*

Hallo Ole,

vielen Dank für den Tipp.
Sollte der Hering dazu noch Roh sein ?
Und wie ist es mit der Haltbarkeit und wie lange kocht ihr die Gläser zu?

Ja ich weiß, Fragen über Fragen.

Liebe Grüße
Sven


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. April 2016)

*AW: Hering konservieren*

Gucke mal da:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=311948

Und Rezept für Möpse/erweiterte Sauerlappen:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=282826&page=39

Wenn Du da Filets nimmst und so Sauerlappen draus machst, kannst Du die danach frosten und dann mit Sahne/Tomaten/Senfsoße etc. jeweils portionsweise frisch machen


----------



## kleine flunder (11. April 2016)

*AW: Hering konservieren*

Vielen Dank für eure Tipps#6
Ich werde euch natürlich auf dem laufenden halten.

Viele Grüße
Sven#h


----------



## boot (12. April 2016)

*AW: Hering konservieren*

1 Heringe  erst einmal in sùßsauer.Hering nicht mitkochen erst nach dem Kochen d Hering im warmen Sud .Essig Wasser und Zucker mischen wie du es magst ,aufkochen und abkühlen lassen.

2 Heringe 24 Std im  Sud legen, nach 24 Std raus aus dem Sud .

3 Tomatenmark oder Tomatensoße mischen mit ein bißchen Sud und ca 6 bis 8 min aufkochen .

4 Fisch in Gläser und auffüllen mit der Soße ,1 cm Luft lassen.

5 Wasser in einen Topf  zum Kochen bringen ,die geöffneten Gläser für 15 bis 20 min im kochenden  Wasser lassen, und dann die noch heißen Gläser verschließen.

Halten ca 3 bis 6 Monate im kühlen Dunkeln.

Lg


----------



## kleine flunder (13. April 2016)

*AW: Hering konservieren*

Moin Boot,

hört sich auch lecker an.

Was verstehst Du mit der Haltbarkeit im Kühlen Dunklen?
Reicht im Sommer ein Keller ( so ca. 16 Grad Celsius);+
Oder sollte es der Kühlschrank sein?

Viele Grüße
Sven


----------



## boot (13. April 2016)

*AW: Hering konservieren*

Moin Sven .

Keller ist nicht schlecht bis 10 grad ,besser im Kühlschrank.


----------

